# Sony Vegas 10.0 Purple Screen Problem



## thebomb (Oct 28, 2011)

I recently got Sony Vegas Pro 10.0 and I tried using it but there was this purple screen that I have never seen before. I don't know how to get rid of it. If anyone can help me, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!

Attached is the picture of the problem.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a couple of questions:

what video card does your computer use? 

I have read that some nVidia video cards in particular can cause problems like this because of overheating issues - I think it was the GeForce 800 series.

Have you applied all the updates to Vegas after installation? - there was some talk of there being a patch for this problem - I will try to find where I read this.


----------



## thebomb (Oct 28, 2011)

I use a NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 and I believe I have applied all the updates. Maybe I will reinstall it to check if I applied all the updates. Thank you for your help!


----------

